# Ford 5000 starter



## LARRY ROBINSON (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone know how to identify what starter I need for my 5000 diesel ? I believe the tractor was built in 1969, seems very complicated to look up a starter for this. I know it's a Lucus and it has 3 bolts holding it on but wow the catalogs list lots of starters for this.


----------



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Probably the easiest way is to check the local implement dealler with your tractors serial number in hand.....Usually works for me. Good luck!


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

You can look here and see where it gets you. 

http://agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/Pages/homepage.aspx You have to click parts and then search parts

try it, but you do need the serial number of your tractor. If you have trouble looking through the online parts book call your local dealer and have them walk you through it. Do you have an alternator / starter rebuilder in your area? They are always the best place to look. I'm in New York and my shop of choice for these things is D&W Diesel and electric. 

Good luck!


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

So I looked at the parts book and found the only difference to be the diameter of the starter. Now my best guess is thats the size of the hole the starter fits into. Remove the starter and measure the opening that it fits into in the bell housing. That should get you where you need to be.


----------

